
Show HN: Von Neumann neighbourhood cellular automata - somewhereoutth
https://bitbucket.org/rallison/von-neumann-life
======
somewhereoutth
I have been researching cellular automata, with Von Neumann neighbourhoods,
with emphasis on their aesthetic qualities for use in technological art and
design projects. I present a short write up of my findings, along with a
Processing sketch to run the automata.

